# Suggestion for PS4



## vijay4vista (May 21, 2014)

Hello,

I am happily using my PS3, now came to know that "Uncharted 4" and "Assassin's Creed " are going to be released only for PS4. So planning to buy PS4 but the price of PS4 in India is insane hence if I get a PS4 from US will it work here?

I know the games are not region locked, but the display which we use here is PAL whereas in US its NTSC will it make an impact?

Suggestions Please....


----------



## rish1 (May 21, 2014)

get it from UAE ... it will have Same PAL Region will cost you 28k

You will get the Replacement offer as well..  i.e - If your PS4 gets malfunctioned you can replace it with a new one in india and get 50 % off for a new one

if you buy from usa it will not get the replacement offer..


----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2014)

rish said:


> get it from UAE ... it will have Same PAL Region will cost you 28k
> 
> You will get the Replacement offer as well..  i.e - If your PS4 gets malfunctioned you can replace it with a new one in india and get 50 % off for a new one
> 
> if you buy from usa it will not get the replacement offer..



Any truth in that?
I also have a UAE version but I can't even register it in india.

PS3 can be exchanged if there is an issue and the service center cannot fix it.


----------



## rish1 (May 28, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Any truth in that?
> I also have a UAE version but I can't even register it in india.
> 
> PS3 can be exchanged if there is an issue and the service center cannot fix it.



i read in the interview given by  BOSE ( playstation India Head ) 

yeah Playstations aren't servicable in india they can only be replaced.. 

so if your UAE Ps4 dies you can replace it with new indian version and get it for 20,000 rs with 1 year warranty..

that is what Bose said .. i think interview  was done by ivg at playstation launch.. search it


----------



## amruth kiran (May 28, 2014)

but wont buying it from the UAE cost more through shipping and taxes? isnt customs added?


----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> but wont buying it from the UAE cost more through shipping and taxes? isnt customs added?



save up and buy it in India.


----------



## gautam_07 (Jun 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> save up and buy it in India.


seriously buy that at 28k and if it dosent work again spend another 20k? lol
try in amazon or wait for newegg


----------



## T!M3 (Jun 25, 2014)

It doesn't make much of a difference where you get it from with extra shipping charges on your imported ps4 at max you would save about 2000-3000.


----------



## bkpeerless (Jun 26, 2014)

I will ask u to wait after all games r not avalable that much and most of them will come on ps3 atlest 1 yr more


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2014)

bkpeerless said:


> I will ask u to wait after all games r not avalable that much and most of them will come on ps3 atlest 1 yr more



+1

investing 40K for 2-3 games is NOT wise IMO.


----------

